# I scored this movie I made...



## Ben E (May 9, 2021)

I usually just post audio files, but I thought that maybe some of you would enjoy seeing the picture with the music. I made this film in my home office for about $170 in supplies. (Already owned the camera, etc.) Scored it in Logic using mostly Spitfire and CSS. It's already won a "Best Animation" award from a little film festival in Moscow. It's cute. I hope you enjoy.


----------



## jazzman7 (May 9, 2021)

Ben E said:


> I usually just post audio files, but I thought that maybe some of you would enjoy seeing the picture with the music. I made this film in my home office for about $170 in supplies. (Already owned the camera, etc.) Scored it in Logic using mostly Spitfire and CSS. It's already won a "Best Animation" award from a little film festival in Moscow. It's cute. I hope you enjoy.



Wonderful! I can only begin to imagine the work you put into this. Well done!


----------



## marclawsonmusic (May 9, 2021)

This was great! Totally cute animation. And the music was spot on with all the 'mystery' harmonies. Perfect orchestration too with the woodwinds and perc. Really lovely. 

And the muffled voices... and guy taking a nature break too lol. And the ending! Nice!!!!


----------



## Kony (May 9, 2021)

Really enjoyed this - especially the ominous orchestration when the giant cat appeared. The animation was very clever. Always like listening to your music Ben! I was curious btw why only the three protagonists got subtitles and none of the other characters?


----------



## EgM (May 9, 2021)

I love this @Ben E, awesome! Good sound, good support to the scene!


----------



## Maarten (May 10, 2021)

Wonderful! Nice nod to Prokofiev.


----------



## kclements (May 10, 2021)

fantastic!


----------



## martinzalba (May 10, 2021)

Fantastic job! Congratulations!


----------



## Kery Michael (May 10, 2021)

Well done. Awesome job. Actually had me laughing out loud once or twice.
That two note alternating motive when they were wandering in the forest reminded me of something... maybe Star Wars? When Luke was wandering Tatooine looking for R2 maybe?


----------



## kilgurt (May 10, 2021)

Very nice, very cute - wonderful! The music is perfect!


----------



## ism (May 10, 2021)

Immensely charming. That scene with the potted plants - just magical, visually and musically.


----------



## Stephen Limbaugh (May 10, 2021)

Just curious… why wasn’t the piano/harp cue used as the title theme?


----------



## Ben E (May 10, 2021)

Kony said:


> Really enjoyed this - especially the ominous orchestration when the giant cat appeared. The animation was very clever. Always like listening to your music Ben! I was curious btw why only the three protagonists got subtitles and none of the other characters?


Thank you, @Kony. Subtitles for the protagonists because their voices were muffled and I was concerned people wouldn't be able to understand what they were saying.


----------



## Ben E (May 10, 2021)

Stephen Limbaugh said:


> Just curious… why wasn’t the piano/harp cue used as the title theme?


Yeah, I considered that. I thought it was a good idea -- even had a more fleshed out orchestral version of it to try out. But in the end I didn't think the mood fit the top of the film. Interesting that you picked up on that.


----------



## Stephen Limbaugh (May 10, 2021)

Ben E said:


> Yeah, I considered that. I thought it was a good idea -- even had a more fleshed out orchestral version of it to try out. But in the end I didn't think the mood fit the top of the film. Interesting that you picked up on that.


Truth is I just liked it a lot... from a musical standpoint. 😊


----------



## Bollen (May 10, 2021)

Funny, charming, music was great, man you're talented!!!


----------



## Dan (May 10, 2021)

Very cleverly scored! I enjoyed it a lot!


----------



## Double Helix (May 10, 2021)

The music slots in very nicely with the visual narrative. I appreciate the economy of the score.
Your hard work has paid off, @Ben E


----------



## Metamorpheus (May 10, 2021)

This made me smile. I needed that. Thank you!


----------



## dflood (May 10, 2021)

Nice job. Wonderful score!


----------



## kleotessard (May 11, 2021)

Excellent job! I really liked the music, the animation ... everything.


----------



## ReelToLogic (May 11, 2021)

Very clever! Your score was spot on and you achieved an amazing level of expression from the characters using very subtle motion. I enjoyed that so much I forwarded the link to my family. 

Curious - what camera equipment did you use?


----------



## Ben E (May 11, 2021)

ReelToLogic said:


> Very clever! Your score was spot on and you achieved an amazing level of expression from the characters using very subtle motion. I enjoyed that so much I forwarded the link to my family.
> 
> Curious - what camera equipment did you use?


Just a Canon DSLR. Here's a pic of the setup.


----------



## Stringtree (May 11, 2021)

World-class, @Ben E and everything is smile-inducing, the whole way through. Humor, physical gags, technical tricks, lighting, even those delicious looking railroad trees.

Freaking hilarious. Best dialog since Limmy's Show. I'd watch this. All of it. Terrifically smart. Music's totally organic, and you obviously are a fantastic chef with an understanding of all the processes and ingredients.


----------



## LauraC (May 11, 2021)

Adorable. Deus ex Machina, lol!


----------

